

Thought process on the new haskell.org homepage - multoncore
http://chrisdone.com/posts/haskell-lang

======
massung
I absolutely love the mockup. And I agree with most of your analysis. I've
felt the same way about the Haskell homepage for quite some time.

~~~
multoncore
I'm not the author of the article; chrisdone is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=chrisdone](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=chrisdone)

